

PlayStation 3 Firmware 3.50 Jailbreaked Using X3 Max Dongle [video] - Mithrandir
http://www.shoutpedia.com/jailbreak-ps3-firmware-3.50-x3-max-7162/

======
iwr
Is this dongle a future-proof way to keep up with firmware upgrades?

Scenario: new upgrade comes, x3 dongle guys distribute a patch automatically
after a few days/weeks

